# Aiki Nage



## TheBattousai (Jan 5, 2006)

I knough what Aiki Nage is, but I am curious to see what variations are out there that people consider to still be Aiki Nage. For example, with the uke moving toward you (attack really not needed to be stated) you grab (somewhat) the back of there head and direct the momentum downward like as you iremi. Or with the uke moves toward you again and drop to your hands and knees, and the "trip" over you. These two (and others) basicly keep with the concept that Aiki Nage is using the opponents momentum againest them. So lets see what we all can come up with.


----------



## Monadnock (Jan 5, 2006)

I would include any throw where the uke is thrown by his own actions, where he seemingly throws himself, with little contact by tori.

I would also include throws where there may be a lot fo contact, but little to no physical exertion used by tori to execute the throw.


----------



## TheBattousai (Jan 6, 2006)

Are there any specific movement that you think people should know to help broaden there understanding of aiki nage Monadnock or others?


----------



## RichK (Jan 6, 2006)

What we used to call a submarine in football. Dropping and throwing your body sideways, that clips the knees making uke continue his upper body movement over.


----------



## jujutsu_indonesia (Jan 6, 2006)

My sensei often does very strange Aiki Nages to us. We grab him, he simply point to the ground, and suddenly we lose balance and fall down. Other times, we attack him with ryote dori, he simply make a mudra sign with his hands and we fall down. Sometimes he invite us to hit him as hard as we can, and without even grabbing us, he simply move to a certain direction when we punch, and we fall down. The harder we punch, the harder we fall. I think those are some tricks he learned from Aiki Jujutsu.


----------



## Yari (Jan 9, 2006)

Monadnock said:
			
		

> I would include any throw where the uke is thrown by his own actions, where he seemingly throws himself, with little contact by tori.
> 
> I would also include throws where there may be a lot fo contact, but little to no physical exertion used by tori to execute the throw.


 
I agree......

/Yari


----------

